# Adding a broom to the checkmate striper



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm trying to add a broom to the checkmate striper kit but its pushing down way too far.



It stripes well without but im told with a brush it does even better. The checkmate uses the channel hardware you can get at home depot so that part was easy.

I tried cutting the broom bristles but its like cutting thick trimmer line.. possible but one peice at a time lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I used that same broom head on my Greens Mower. I think it's way to stiff for KBG. You should consider a softer bristle broom.

Looks cool though!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I was thinking that. All the brooms were hard plastic at home depot. Im also debating removing some rows so there are less bristles.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I purchased a second (smaller) broom from Aldi, but they have a rotating inventory and I haven't seen one there in a while. You might check at Walmart, I bet they have some lower quality (less aggressive) brooms. Can't wait to see your YouTube video on this!


----------

